# pbgfc JR. ANGLERS TOURNEY **POSTPONED**



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

due to uncertainity in the weather The tourney has been *<U>postponed</U>* until AUGUST 23rd. still will be held at lost key marinaCheck www.pbgfc.com for further details:bowdown


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

:clap


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Went to the Capt. meeting yesterday afternoon and there were quite a few Jr. Anglers thatwerethere. Plenty of good food and drinks for everyone.Yes it isrescheduled for the 23rd of August. I hope there will be a lot more anglers for the 23rd as this is a great tourney for the juniors. I talked to several of the Juniors and they were already geared up to battle the weather much less the fish. Anyquestions contact the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Clubs web site.


----------

